# installing shingles in the rain



## sisyphus (May 15, 2011)

other than falling off the roof, is there any harm in installing shingles during a light intermittent rain? like mold developing later due to trapped moisture? I'm putting shingles on my storage shed.


----------



## nealtw (May 15, 2011)

Rooffers do it all the time on new construction. Watch out for lightning.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 15, 2011)

If you are using organic felt the wrinkles that develops when it gets wet, probably won't disappear when it dries out...and be careful.


----------



## sisyphus (May 19, 2011)

thanks for the responses. there was a light intermittent rain. but I got it done before the big deluge.


----------

